# What about Sim card ?



## Anonymous (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi , i just want to know what you guy think about sim card , i can get lot lot them , like 100 kilo easy , well , is so small , but i am wondering if someone already do it(process ) , please feel free to drop a line , thank 

simon


----------



## nickvc (Oct 1, 2010)

If I remember right they run around 1. 5 gms a kilo I had somevassayed a few years back so my memory might be out.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 3, 2010)

I read somewhere a while back that it was about a gram per thousand SIMs. I'm actually in the process of collecting 1,000 SIMs so I can run a test. I figure I'm about halfway there


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 5, 2010)

if you need 1000 sim card , let me know , i can suply to you , thank 

simon


----------



## Fournines (Oct 5, 2010)

What will 1000 sim cards cost?


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 6, 2010)

Fournines said:


> What will 1000 sim cards cost?



Prolly too much for gold scrap.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 6, 2010)

depend on how many kilo you buy , because of the shipping , 1 kilo is around 2500 2800 pcs , how much you will pay ? for 1 kilo ? 

let me know 


simon


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 7, 2010)

does Sim cards have a re-use value ? or only scrap?


----------



## Fournines (Oct 7, 2010)

simonline said:


> depend on how many kilo you buy , because of the shipping , 1 kilo is around 2500 2800 pcs , how much you will pay ? for 1 kilo ?
> 
> let me know
> 
> ...



Well, I have no idea what kind of sim cards they are, who the manufacturer is, or how old they are. Do you have some pictures you can display?


How about this: I'll buy all 100 kilos. I'll even pay for the shipping. My company will process the cards and pay you for the actual amount of gold in there.


----------



## dtectr (Oct 7, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> does Sim cards have a re-use value ? or only scrap?


US sim cards are a "one shot" only. If a number is changed or cancelled, the sim is "burned" 
by the provider, making it unuseable, at least for accessing the network. It can not be reactivated for that purpose.

However, they do still contain any phone numbers or sim messages (RIM only, i believe) saved to it. I'm amazed at 
the number of people who get rid of a phone or SIM without making sure private info is removed.

I am very serious about this.This info is not for someone to access & use any info in any way 
which is a violation of privacy or civil rights. 
We'll leave that up to the phone companies who cooperate with domestic spying operations.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi , when the sim card is put on the side for scrap only via the company , the phone number or sms text etc is not available , you need to active the card to get all this info , those card , we called scrap one are only good to mouve in the phone , like to unlock the phone or go on the menu of the phoneand set it etc , they sell on ebay , is for this purpose , maybe if you are a crack in cell phone can have all the info , but as far as i know , is not possible , 


thank


----------



## dtectr (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't worry. I don't think you're doing anything wrong. I put my last comment on there for the benefit of anyone
else reading this who may not have a good motive.

Other countries & companies may have different procedures (I worked for AT&T in the US), but if the owner stored 
phone numbers to the sim rather than the phone and unless the SIMs are wiped, either by 
the company or the end-user, the sim acts basically like a memory card. No subscriber info remains on it, 
unless they put some info in the contact list in sim memory, like their home phone, work phone, etc. 
Sim memory doesn't support multiple listings for one contact, as the phone does; for example: 
under "Fred Smith" you'd list "home 5551212" "work 5551234" "cell 5556789". But if you tried copying this contact to the sim, 
only the first listing, in this case "Fred Smith - (home) would be copied. The rest would be lost.
If knew who a customer was, I would give them their old sim back so that they could copy their phone 
numbers to their new phone. Otherwise, i would snap the card in the middle before discarding, thus making it unusable.

Not to be political BUT "yes" - nearly all US phone companies, landline & wireless, including AT&T 
cooperated with domestic spying. By making subscriber info & access to communications available 
without the knowledge or consent of the subscriber.
They were charged, but of course, all charges were dropped.

EDIT: I'm sorry - RIM stands for Research In Motion, the parent company of Blackberry.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi , i c , well, i hope no one have a dirty mind lol , we are here to get gold , well i am here to get gold from those card hehe , thank for your post


----------



## dtectr (Oct 7, 2010)

No problem. my brain is full of useless information like that. 
a friend of mine told me i've never under-explained anything in my life! :lol: 
good luck with the recovery & please keep us informed how your processing proceeds.
with enough feedstock, these are really among the most straight forward items to process, i would think.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 9, 2010)

I was a tad optimistic on the number of SIMs I've collected so far. I counted them up the other night and determined I am a little over a third of my way to 1000 cards, including SIMs and access cards for satellite set-top boxes. I think I'll just try for 500, since it took me a few years to accumulate the pile I have :roll:

I think I might try hitting up the local cell phone stores and ask what they do with their SIM card discards.


----------



## Ocean (Oct 13, 2010)

Interested to hear as I'm in the used cell phone business and have been collecting SIM cards.


----------



## vifon (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to buy 1000 used sim cards. I take gold from used sim cards


----------



## vifon (Feb 29, 2012)

simonline said:


> Hi , i just want to know what you guy think about sim card , i can get lot lot them , like 100 kilo easy , well , is so small , but i am wondering if someone already do it(process ) , please feel free to drop a line , thank
> 
> simon


 I want to disscuss with you to buy or make gold from sim cards with you.


----------



## vifon (Feb 29, 2012)

I can refine gold from sim cards and from many things. Gold is 100% pure. Please reply me. My E mail [email protected]


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 1, 2012)

vifon said:


> I can refine gold from sim cards and from many things. Gold is 100% pure. Please reply me. My E mail [email protected]



Vifon, we all know how to do it. However not to 100% purity. :lol:


----------

